# The movie - A State of Shock



## GUNS (22 Sep 2006)

I just got my hands on the full length movie, A State of Shock. This movie was produced in the early 70's and some of the footage was shot in Lahr, Germany, and on Canadian bases in Canada. All the military footage used the Canadian military

If you want to go back in time and see some of the equipment used then and the old combats we wore. It even has the old Centurion tanks and most of the vehicles had numerical names ie; 1/4 ton, 3/4 ton, 2 1/2 ton.

There were many familiar faces from long,long ago in this movie. I got this movie on eBay, if you are interested check it out.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Sep 2006)

Ah! Yes.  The movie that had Sgt Dickie Kitcher as a standin for Peter O'Toole (I think..... or was it Christopher Plummer?) as a Centurian tank Commander........in the portions that were filmed in Camp Borden.


----------



## GUNS (28 Sep 2006)

Peter O'Toole


----------



## Centurian1985 (29 Sep 2006)

Hey, I keep hearing my name!  ;D

Thanks for the info, didnt know there was a movie of the place from back then.   The one I have is from 1992 when they closed the place down. 

Oh!  Also have a very rare recording on casette of the live Air Farce performance when they visited in 1992. Im going to have to get that into a softcopy file some time so I can post it for others to listen to.  Some interesting skits about some of the Colonels and officers that didnt make it onto the show.


----------

